# Immodium Mis-use?



## SamJS08 (Nov 25, 2011)

I have suffered from IBS-D since my early teens which has always had a major effect on my life. I have always used Immodium as a way to help stop my D, normally 2 tablets, and it has always worked. However, on Tuesday I had a bad case of D and a busy day ahead planned which I couldn't cancel for a later date as I normally would, so I took 4 Immodiums Instants (as i find they work quicker than the normal capsules). They helped to stop my D and I felt fine for the rest of the day. Normally after I take Immodiums I can not go to the toilet the following day which again was the case this time (Wednesday), but the day after that again I am normally fine and passing bowel movements as normal (until my next case of D occurs). But yesterday (Thursday) I woke with a heavy feeling in my stomach, I battled through the day but came home from work feeling awful and with the strongest feeling of sickness ever. That then evolved into having a high temperature with cold sweats and I was up all night just generally feeling awful! Now it's Friday and I'm still feeling the same. A heavy, bloated stomach, feeling terribly sick (but not actually being able to be sick) with dizzyness and feeling very weak. I hadn't been able to pass a bowel movement and still haven't now since my D on Tuesday.I don't think I took too many immodiums as it states on the packet that you can take up to 6 a day and immodium has never had this effect on me before, and as I said I have used it for many years now when necessary!! Has anyone had this feeling before?? And if so, how can I get rid of it?? :-( :-( :-( A very depressed IBS-D sufferer :-(


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I was taking 12 imodium tablets to control my ibs up until about 12 months ago. If you do take imodium its absolutely necessary to drink plenty of fluids as the imodium dehydrates the body.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> That then evolved into having a high temperature with cold sweats and I was up all night just generally feeling awful!


 Imodium will not cause a fever honey.You probably have a touch of a GI virus and it could take a bit for your gut to recover. With the not going thing....You may have taken a bit too much imodium for what you actually needed. Try a stool softener... (100 mg of docusate sodium) to help you get going again. It won't give you D... it will just soften the stool to make it easier to pass.Also many folks find imodium can make one feel gassy & crampy. That's why I always tell folks to use an anti-gas product WITH the imodium.


----------



## sprigzie (Oct 26, 2011)

^^^^ or take immodium plus, which has simethicone in it (anti gas)


----------



## EnviroChick (Jul 18, 2011)

I get that all the time, I take 4-5 Imodium a day. You have to drink a lot of water, as said before, it totally dehydrtaes your body. I drink peppermint tea daily to help with the bloating I get and after 1 cup of it, bloating/gas is gone Fever is probably a flu you're getting, or GI virus.


----------

